
Improving collaboration with forks - hrjet
https://github.com/blog/2247-improving-collaboration-with-forks
======
zachlatta
This is huge. With Hack Club
([https://github.com/hackclub/hackclub](https://github.com/hackclub/hackclub))
we get a fair amount of PRs from beginners that have one or two minor issues.

We eventually gave up trying to get beginners to fix their pull requests and
would manually pull their work to our personal forks, fix it, and then open up
new pull requests.

Very excited to see this fixed.

~~~
labster
It was always possible to send PRs into other PRs, because a pull request is
just a branch attached to an issue tracker. I've done it before, but not with
newbies. This looks like a nice improvement to the interface, though.

~~~
zachlatta
Yeah, we started by trying that. To be frank, it turned into a clusterfuck
pretty quickly because most beginners that send PRs our way don't understand
their internals (i.e. that PRs are linked to branches).

------
petetnt
This is great. Occasionally I jump into helping with some PRs (for example
[https://github.com/adobe/brackets/pull/12251](https://github.com/adobe/brackets/pull/12251))
and before the choices have been either making the changes and asking for the
contributor to pull the changes in from some other branch, posting some
`.diff`s or just pulling the changes in and pushing them in yourself. This
will make all that much simple and best of all more collaborative.

------
jMyles
I have been envisioning such a feature for a while. I can imagine some
pitfalls, but I think that my teams will be working this into our approach
pretty quickly.

------
lux
For small tweaks, this is great. I have been wanting this for years. Oh yessss

------
OJFord
Yes! Saves the PRs on PRs...

